# Urgent rescued injured gopher baby tortoise



## donnafayedavis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

I need someones help in the Dade City Florida area.....My labrador brought me a baby (Gopher )tortoise. I'm trying to find out if there is a place around here that can help . He is not moving his back legs. 
I'm afraid my dog might have punchered his shell. I'm doing everything I know to try to keep him alive . 

Can anyone help me to save this little fella he is about the size of a tennis ball if you cut it in half.

Thanks,

Faye


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2008)

faye, try finding a vet in your area on this list for florida: http://www.anapsid.org/Vets/florida.html
also, here is a list of floridian reptile rescues: http://www.floridapetpages.com/rescue.asp#Reptile Rescue
let us know how everything turns out


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 6, 2008)

If you send me your contact information, I will forward it to a lady I know in FL. She rescues Gopher torts all the time along with many others. I will shoot her a email.


----------



## donnafayedavis (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you 
Faye 813-***-9104


----------

